# Citica 100dsv vs Curado 100dsv



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

I searched the forum first and looked for my answer but could find anything.

I'm just wondering if the Citica 100dsv has the 'super free' bearing that the Curado 100dsv has?

Its #2192 in the schematic, its in the reel housing where the pinion gear is and you put the spool shaft through it when inserting the spool. (note: its NOT the cast adjustment bearing 0194)
http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/07CU100DSV_v1_m56577569830642637.PDF

I have 2 Curado 100dsvs and this bearing keeps giving me problems. I take very good care of my stuff and this bearing seems to keep getting rusty. I've replaced it once on one of the reels. 
My theory is that due to the way i angle my reel when i'm fishing, saltwater from the line runs down into the spool shaft area and gets in there.
A guy i fished with a couple times recently hasn't had that problem w/his Citica 100dsv, but he wasn't sure if it had that super free bearing down in there and i forgot to ask him if i could look at it.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

Citica 100DSV has the same bearing BNT2192.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, thanks. Guess maybe i'll just have to pop the spool out after every outing and clean out w/some freshwater on a q-tip or something.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

You can lube that bearing much "heavier" than the casting bearings. Since it is not involved in casting you can add a much heavier (and thus longer lasting lube), and not affect the performance of the reel. I generally add a drop or two of green corrosion-X to that one. One it sets up a bit, it seals that bearing pretty well. Just be careful not to get any lube inside the pinion gear, as that will really slow the spool down.

Mike


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mike. I actually though that bearing had a lot to do w/the casting distance. Good to know that now.
Could you just add a bit more oil to it?
If not i'll grab some green Corr.-X at Academy this week.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes they are both SF reels. You can use the new shielded ARB bearing (BNT3621) to reduce the chances of corrosion.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Pinion Bearing*

You can add more oil, but it will still not stay as long as green CX. You can even put a little grease on it. It only turns when reeling, so you can be much more liberal with that one. I really like the green CX, because it comes out of the can thin, then sets up a bit.

Mike



Mudwhistle said:


> Thanks for the info Mike. I actually though that bearing had a lot to do w/the casting distance. Good to know that now.
> Could you just add a bit more oil to it?
> If not i'll grab some green Corr.-X at Academy this week.


----------



## Tio (Dec 20, 2004)

i've had problems with that bearing as well on the curado 100. i replaced it with a different bearing design that looked like it shielded from saltwater better, but i did not pay attention to what p/n. (got it from tackle box, in victoria). so far so good. i may treat our other rods with the CX.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

What I have foundis do not rinse your reel after fishing. I will open them up and do a full cleaning once a month or so or after dunking it in the water, or fishing in the rain. other than that I leve them alone. Keep the water away from them. If you do want to rinse them use a damp towel and wipe them down. hope this helps. I have curados over 10 years old and some newer curados with no problems at all . hope this helps


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> You can lube that bearing much "heavier" than the casting bearings. Since it is not involved in casting you can add a much heavier (and thus longer lasting lube), and not affect the performance of the reel. I generally add a drop or two of green corrosion-X to that one. One it sets up a bit, it seals that bearing pretty well. Just be careful not to get any lube inside the pinion gear, as that will really slow the spool down.
> 
> Mike


Mike:
What is the best way to get the green cx on that bearing without getting it all over everything else? My can did not come with a way to put the straw on the nozzle and it broadcasts the cx all over.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

kapman- i got a pm from Mike explaining how to do it, i'll just post it here.



Mike in Friendswood said:


> Spray some into the lid off a 2 liter coke bottle or something similar. Next, with a flat blade screwdriver scoop some up and drip it into the bearing. Turn the reel handle to spread it around. Repeat this a couple times to spread it around. Wait 30 minutes or so till it gets thick, then wipe anyexcess off that might get into the inside of the pinion gear. You can poke a wadded up piece of paper towel through the pinion gear to clean any out that might have got inside the hole through the gear.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

*Bearing size*

I think the shaft bearings are 3x10x4, What size is the "free spool" bearing for the curado 100b, 100dsv, CI100bsv.

Thanks


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

BNT2170/BNT2192

IDxODxW
8x12x3.5


----------

